# Drager- Medical



## sam80er (4 ديسمبر 2008)

كل شى بما يتعلق فى Drgaer اى جهاز يحمل هذا البراند 

و ان شاء الله قريب سوف نبدأ بها


----------



## محمد عبد الباسط (4 ديسمبر 2008)

انا فى انتظار كل جديدك
انا صاحب شركه اجهزه طبيه فى مصر وبجد اجهزه درجر من افضل الاجهزه الطبيه
فى انتظارك


----------



## شكري عبد الرحمن (4 ديسمبر 2008)

هيا يا أخي سام ..... نحن في شوق لذلك ننتظر ( على أحر من الجمر) وأتمنى من الله لك ديمومة التوفيق والنجاح


----------



## ي عمرو (7 ديسمبر 2008)

i have good experience in Draeger , if someone needs help.


----------



## sam80er (11 ديسمبر 2008)

*Babytherm 8004*

الملف المرفق يوجد فيه جميع ما يلزم للمعرف الجهاز و كيفيه صيانة 

ان شاء الله البقيه تانى قريبا


----------



## sam80er (11 ديسمبر 2008)

*Evita 4*

This is a Evita 4 Technical Doc. this Vent. is the most common in the market a long with Evita2dura 

next to be added


----------



## sam80er (11 ديسمبر 2008)

*Evita2dura*

Anything you need just tell me i will do my best to Help 

This following is Evita2dura ventilator and Evita XL 


http://www.MegaShare.com/546663


have fun


----------



## sam80er (11 ديسمبر 2008)

*Fabius Gs*

Fabius is a anesthesia machine well as i know it very simple in mechanism and very sweet but not the sweetest in Drager equipment

we will get to know more about the most inteligent and sensetive anesthesia of them all


----------



## sam80er (11 ديسمبر 2008)

*Oxylog 1000*

This little friend i haven't seen in the market for a some time 
it is a portable ventilator simple and cutte


----------



## sam80er (11 ديسمبر 2008)

*CaTo Anesthesia*

Cato anesthesia

ننهى اليوم بجهاز التخدير CATO

ارجو دوام التوفيق والنجاح للجميع وارجو ان اكون قد افدتكم 

ولا تنسونى بالدعوات الطيبة 

     


http://www.MegaShare.com/546676


----------



## مؤمن عاشور (3 مايو 2009)

لو عندك معلومات عن نظام الغازات الطبيه بواسطه Drgaer


----------



## سمير طايع (3 مايو 2009)

dear sam80er
thank you so much for your cooperation in the forum , we hope more from you in the future


----------



## المسلم84 (3 مايو 2009)

بارك الله فيك 
ونحن بانتظار المزيد....


----------



## المسلم84 (3 مايو 2009)

sam80er قال:


> This following is Evita2dura ventilator and Evita XL
> 
> 
> http://www.MegaShare.com/546663
> ...



sorry but this link doesn't work


----------



## المسلم84 (3 مايو 2009)

sam80er قال:


> Cato anesthesia
> 
> ننهى اليوم بجهاز التخدير CATO
> 
> ...




يرجى استخدام موقع أخر لرفع الملفات بسبب:

This File has been DELETED.
Reason: This file was not downloaded for 30 consecutive days.

وشكرا...


----------



## سامر العارف (5 مايو 2009)

*مشكور*
*ونحن بانتظار المزيد....*​


----------



## مهندس محسن محمد (8 مايو 2009)

عزيزى مهندس سام كلمة الشكر لاتكفى ولكن اتمنى ان يبارك اللة فيك وادئما الى الامام


----------



## GhostKnight (1 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم معظم الملفات المرفقة لا يمكن فتحها بواسطة ال Adobe فلماذاو ما هو الحل لفتحها
شكرا للمساعدة


----------



## hotr (2 يونيو 2009)

ار يد شرح لبعض الاجهزة الطبيه


----------



## hotr (2 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم
اريد شرح للاجهزة الطبية


----------



## belal-alsharaa (3 يونيو 2009)

مشكورين على الموضوع جدا جدا


----------



## ahmed ezzat (18 يونيو 2009)

ياريت كاتلوج liviuse وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## samar111 (15 سبتمبر 2009)

good informations thank you


----------



## احسن مهندس طبي (16 سبتمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك و رحم والديك


----------



## osama 101 (7 نوفمبر 2009)

I need troubleshoting Evita S 
Thank you
Osama


----------



## khoklland007 (28 نوفمبر 2009)

*مشكور**
**مشكورمشكور**
**مشكورمشكورمشكور**
**مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور**
**مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور**
**مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور**
**مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور**
**مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور**
**مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور**
**مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور** 

**يعطيــــــــــــــــك ألف* *عــــــــــافيـــــــــــــــه**

**تحيـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاتي**
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ* *ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو**°¤§© 
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ* *ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو**°¤§© 
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ* *ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو**°¤§© 
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ* *ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو**°¤§© 
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ* *ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو**°¤§© 
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ* *ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو**°¤§© 
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ* *ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو**°¤§© 
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ* *ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو**°¤§© 
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــ ¤©§¤°حلوووو**°¤§© 
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤© §¤°حلوووو**°¤§© 
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو**°¤§ © 
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوو**°¤§© 
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ــ¤©§¤°حلوو**°¤§© 
**مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور** 
**مشكوووووووووووووووور** 
**مشكوووووووووور*​​


----------



## amiesab (23 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكورين وجزاكم الله كل الخير


----------



## محمدالقبالي (24 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكور اخي الكريم على هذا الجهد وبارك الله فيك


----------



## aysam (24 ديسمبر 2009)

خالص تحياتي


----------



## Al-Captain (1 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا" على هذه المعلومات واذا أي أحد يريد معلومات عن صيانة هذه الأجهزة يسأل فأنا خبير في هذه التجهيزات ونفيده انشاء الله


----------



## blackhorse (10 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيهم وياريت تجديد الروابط


----------



## ahmadba (11 يناير 2011)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## عمران احمد (3 مارس 2011)

بارك الله فيك و الى مزيد من التوفيق و النجاح


----------



## الطيب عيكوره (10 مارس 2011)

plz manual operation or service to anathesia dreager fabius


----------



## ehab_fahmy (5 يناير 2012)

ممتاااااااااااااااااااااااااااز


----------



## mohammad.m1985 (16 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم ممكن سعر بورد جهاز دراكر موديل drager fabius gs?


----------



## amier alsharief (21 يناير 2012)

مشكووووووووووووور


----------



## في أول المشوار (24 يناير 2012)

مشكوووور . . .
بس حاب اسال ايش اكثر شركة متميزة في اجهزة التنفس ؟؟


----------



## No peacE (30 ديسمبر 2013)

ممكن مساعدة عاجلة
1- جهاز تخدير من drager نوع fabius GS عند التشغيل يعطي power supply fail وكذلك للبطارية، ماذا يكون نوع العطل وما الخطوات الواجب اتباعها
2- جهاز ايكو لا أعرف الماركة (المفروض أفحصه غدا) لكن على كلام الدكتورة بأن الجهاز يعمل ولكن المشكلة في البرنامج، ما هي الخطوات الواجب اتباعها مع جهاز أول مرة تفحصه.

وشكرا


----------



## almadari (23 مارس 2014)

يسلمووووووووا والف الف شكر


----------



## علاء العقربي (4 يوليو 2014)

رمضان كريم على الجميع
أبحث عن كتالوج الصيانة لجهاز الحاضنة دريجر ممكن المساعدة
و جمعتكم مباركة


----------



## alasir2013 (4 يوليو 2014)

مشكورين أخواتي ربي يوفقكم جميعا لكل خير ومزيد من التقدم والنجاح


----------



## belal-alsharaa (13 أكتوبر 2014)

thaaaaaaaaaaaaanx


----------

